# Devil may cry 3 se without graphics card



## aal-ok (Mar 22, 2013)

I have 
ram:768mb
hdd: 80 gb seagate barracuda
motherboard: biostar m7vig 400
gfx: inbuilt S3g Unichrome IGP
sempron 2200+ processor

i want to run it without any graphics card using 3d analyze or swift shader plz help


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2013)

why to play it on software mode for a spoiling fun


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2013)

Try SwiftShader | TransGaming Inc.


----------



## aal-ok (Mar 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Try SwiftShader | TransGaming Inc.



I've tried it but it lags like hell



Zangetsu said:


> why to play it on software mode for a spoiling fun



how can i play it on software mode


----------



## lakeport (Mar 24, 2013)

aal-ok said:


> i want to run it without any graphics card using 3d analyze or swift shader plz help



You can't.


----------



## aal-ok (Mar 24, 2013)

i ran it using swift shader but it is verry laggy


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 25, 2013)

Use 3d analyzer. I played it on my onboard intel 865g, 512mb ram and pentium 4 processor. Ran like butter


----------



## aal-ok (Mar 25, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Use 3d analyzer. I played it on my onboard intel 865g, 512mb ram and pentium 4 processor. Ran like butter


please pm me the settings


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2013)

OP reminded me of my old days when I had Gigabyte 845GV chipset mobo & was trying to play POP:WW using software 3D tools


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2013)

software mode=cpu power & sempron 2200+ is much weaker than a pentium IV 2.4GHz.


----------



## aal-ok (Mar 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> OP reminded me of my old days when I had Gigabyte 845GV chipset mobo & was trying to play POP:WW using software 3D tools



haha 

and please tell me 3d analyzer settings


----------

